# Irish Tinker Cob; Lonan!



## Ier (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello!
I like to introduce Lonan with some pictures!
He is a Irish Cob Tinker and he is 7 years old.
He's not my own horse. But I am the one that's riding him.
Becaus his owners haven't enough time 
The pictures are from last summer.


----------



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

You forgot to mention Lonan is a stallion 
Lonan is as beautifull as allways. I do really love that second picture.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Lonan is BEAUTIFUL, I love the feathering on his feet


----------

